# Rylee died in our arms tonight



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Rylee was laying next to me he moved up closer and I pet his little head and told him mommy is here and I love you and he lifted his head and he died. He's in heaven now.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm glad you were with him and you were a great Mom.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Michelle, I'm endlessly sad and sorry for your loss. 

Rylee was so loved and he knew it. 

Please accept my condolences. Sending hugs your way in this hard time. 

Alexandra


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh Michelle, I'm so sorry. These little fluffs leave such an imprint on our heart, and it just breaks when they leave this earth. You were such an amazing Mommy and Rylee knew how loved he was.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Michelle, I am so sorry for your loss of Sweet Rylee. My heart is breaking for you. You are a wonderful caring person, and such a great mom to all of your fluffs. He's not suffering anyore, and you were right there with him when he went to the rainbow bridge. Hugs and prayers to you and Al in this difficult time.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh I am sorry to hear this Michelle. Sending prayers for you.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Michelle, I was so sorry to see this. I know how devastated you must be. Rest in peace sweet Rylee.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Michelle I'm so sorry. Be thankful though that he left peacefully and laying right next to you where he was happy. I'm just so so sorry.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle, I am so sorry. I believe he was waiting to make sure you would be OK and now he is your precious guardian angel. Hugs to you my friend!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Michelle.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry, Michelle. What a blessing though that precious Rylee was with you and Al in the warmth and peace of his home.

Hugs for you, Michelle.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Michelle, I am very sorry for your loss of Rylee. He will be watching over you and will never leave your side. You are a wonderful person. Hugs-


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Michelle, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh Michelle, I cannot tell you how very sorry and sad to read this today. Please know in your hearts that Rylee is not suffering anymore and is at peace.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Such very sad news. He died just as he lived, surrounded by your love.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry Michelle. I'm sure it brings you comfort to know he was with you and Al when it was time. He was a little sweetheart and he will always be remembered.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh Michelle, my heart goes out to you and little Rylee. We will always remember our very first little Santa Buddy. He is your guardian angel now. Part of me thinks he stuck around just long enough to find out you were Cancer free and will be okay. 
Hugs from Florida,


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> Oh Michelle, my heart goes out to you and little Rylee. We will always remember our very first little Santa Buddy. He is your guardian angel now. Part of me thinks he stuck around just long enough to find out you were Cancer free and will be okay.
> Hugs from Florida,


I think he waited for me to be ok too. He started to go when we all got home and were on the couch together watching TV. That when he began weezing again.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle,

As you know, my mother died from CHF. Some of her last words to me were to not be afraid, because she was not. She lived a great life and it was now her time.

I imagine Rylee's last thoughts were:

Mommy and Daddy, don't be afraid. I look at your face and I see worry and sadness. But I will be OK. This is a journey I need to make alone. You prepared me for it with your love and kindness all these year. Mommy and Daddy, I am tired and I need to rest now. You have given me the best possible life filled with joy, happiness and love. I could not possibly have better parents than you. How wonderful it is to make this transition to the next life in the love and warm embrace of you and daddy. To leave this world from my home, the place that I love, the place so full of warmth because of you and daddy. I know the sacrifices you have made for me, and I know that you did it because you love me. 

Mommy and Daddy if you ever need to find me, then just look in your hearts. That is where I will be until you are ready to make your final journey and join me. Mommy and Daddy, you look so very tired. I feel so tired. My little body just is not doing what it needs to do anymore, breathing has become so difficult. As I rest, relieved that the pain leaves me, I want you to rest too. Please do not be sad, instead celebrate my life, focus on the wonderful joy, happiness, love, and comfort we have given each other over these years. Remember me for the silly little man I was, the one that made you laugh. Remember the time, my sisters took all the bees out of my hide-a-bee, but I had the last laugh on them. I took the hive over to my bead and made it into my pillow. I know you will cry because I will not be physically next to you. I know you will look around and for a moment wonder where am I. But remember, I will never be very far from you and daddy.

May you and Al find peace in your hearts. You made Rylee into a strong little man. He will be missed.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Hugs  I'm so sorry.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh Michelle, I am so very, very sorry about Little Rylee.:crying 2: I too, believe that he needed to know that you were gonna be alright. Then when you were all together at home he knew that it was time to let go and he snuggled close and was finally at peace. :wub:

He fought a good fight (but, of course he did...he learned from the best-His Mommy :wub 

I am sorry that you are hurting :crying 2: You and Al and your little family are in my thoughts and prayers, that you find comfort in each other and in your sweet memories. :wub:

Rest in Peace little "Pupper" you had the Best Mommy and Family Ever (including SM aunties and an uncle) and We All Loved YOU Very,Very Much and will Miss You Terribly :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Michelle, I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard when they leave us.

Linda


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Michelle..they never live long enough:grouphug:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I am so sorry. Tears are in my eyes. I prayed for you and Rylee last night and will pray again tonight. Hugs


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I read this on fb. I'm so sorry. Consider your self very lucky that your baby was in your arms when he went. Not lucky that your baby died though. I didn't get that with my Ellie Mae. I feel so bad that my baby died by herself. Ellie was there to greet him. Fly with angel wings to the bridge Rylee.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We dropped him off for cremation. He will be home soon. The vet said if he tried to euthanize him last night it would have been longer and worse for him. This way he just went at home b


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He was loved by so many


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Michelle, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Michelle,
> 
> As you know, my mother died from CHF. Some of her last words to me were to not be afraid, because she was not. She lived a great life and it was now her time.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:
Walter said it all Michelle, and so well.
We love you and will miss your little guy too. Sending you & all much love.:wub:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Michelle, I'm so sorry for your loss of precious Rylee. I was thinking the very same thing Maggie thought - he waited til knowing you were ok, and then he left. I truly believe that. We haven't even begun to tap the talents of dogs.
Be at peace with him gone, he is no longer in pain or illness.
It's us that has a hard time letting go. 
My deepest condolences to you. I'm glad he was with you when passing over.
Much love,


----------



## BJR (Mar 19, 2014)

Such a bittersweet day for you. Yes, Walter did say it so beautifully. Many of us experience the roller coaster ride with our fluff's health issues. It is so hard to watch them suffer. Rylee decided that it was time to cross the bridge, and he is at peace now knowing mommy is going be fine. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss Michelle, but happy that Riley went to rainbow bridge in the best possible way, right with his Mommy, :heart: RIP little one. I know how much it hurts :grouphug:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Michelle,

I empathize with your loss...I am so, so sorry. Thank goodness he is no longer suffering and thank goodness you were there to hold him and protect as he passed and he was not alone.

I've been following your path with Rylee for so long now, I feel as if I'm a part of it. I'm actually crying as I write this. I know your pain, the stress and anxiety of what you've gone through. Death is a terrible thing as is illness. All we can do is love, protect, support and be there, and cherish each moment. Life is so precious and way too short.

My heart goes out to you and your husband. 

xo
Kim


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Michelle,
> 
> As you know, my mother died from CHF. Some of her last words to me were to not be afraid, because she was not. She lived a great life and it was now her time.
> 
> ...


Walter, this was so beautifully said.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I truly believe he waited for the news of my cancer.... He was a bit more stable through the day and we took him with us.. HE ate a little bit of my sub sandwich, and he popped the lid off the water and drank it, he was so smart...He went into Sears with us wrapped in a binkie and no one said anything... we grabbed a bite to eat and went home.. He was on my lap when I called people to tell them my good news..
When we got home, let the fluffers out and settled on the couch for some couchtime, that's when he started to weeze, called the vet and then took him in.. Vet said he didn't have fluid this time,his heart was enlarged so he tried Vetmedin, it shrinks the heart. He told us to take him home and hold him... We got home, went to bed, we were still in our jammies, all the fluffers were sniffing and kissing Rylee. He laid in the middle ,then I rolled over and cuddled him in a binkie, he laid there for an hour, then moved to get comfortable,laid by my feet for half hour, then crawled up between us and all the puppies , that's when he curled up, lifted his head,I pet his sweet noggin and told him Mommy's here and I love him, he put his head down, drew his last breath, I woke Al up, we held him together and he went...We cried so hard, he moved a bit but it was probably muscle spasms, he was gone, at 2 am..... We wrapped him in the binkie and snuggled and kissed him on the bed until the vet office opened and we took him in to be cremated...


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh, Michelle, I am so sorry for your loss of Rylee. I know how painful this is. I have tears in my eyes as I write this.
My heart goes out to you and your family.
RIP little Rylee


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh Michelle, I am so very sorry. You gave him a wonderful life, and he had such a happy family. Still, it is so hard, it is never enough - we never have enough time with them.
It sounds like he had a very happy last day with you and your husband. A big adventure, and wonderful news. 
He was with you to keep you company while you were sick, and stayed with you faithfully until you knew you were better, and he got to share in the joy and happiness of you making those phone calls to share just the best news. I bet he was so happy to be there for that. He left feeling that joy and happiness.
I truly believe that each one of them is sent to us for a reason - true love, unconditional love, loyal and faithful. How lucky we are to have them.
Sending hugs and prayers for you and your husband and all of Rylee's buddies. You have been through a roller coaster ride of emotions, and I bet you are exhausted. Please take care of yourself. :grouphug:


----------



## JacksMom (Jan 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry::crying 2: Michelle I'm so glad you were with him, he tried so hard but his body just gave out. Rylee honey your free now, you have a new body, no more pain. Run free sweet little boy at Heaven's Rainbow Bridge. Michelle I'm crying with you.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

Ohhh nooo. I'm so very sorry for your loss of sweet Rylee. My heart aches for your loss. I know you gave him the best of care and may he rest in peace now. God Bless.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Really sorry to hear this Michelle. He did go on his own terms though and saved you having to make that horrid decision. I hope you find comfort knowing he is at peace now and running free. Hugs, Edie


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm very sorry and very sad.

Rest in peace sweet Rylee.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We took him last night prepared to let him go then. He wanted to go with us at home. Vet said he was loved so much all our dogs were. We always bring them in when sick we bought the best dog food and treats. They never lacked for anything. I told any true fluff lover does this.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Rest in peace, beautiful Rylee. 

Oh God, Michelle. I'm crying with you. I love so much how you were all together. I commend you for the person you are, such a courageous lady, full of love. Rylee will always be remembered. I have a feeling he and my Crisse are friends already.
Xoxoxoxoxoxx


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle,

How are you and Al doing?


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry Michelle. It's never easy and there are no words that really help. Just knowing you were with him surely made it easier for him. You all are in my prayers.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Michelle,
> 
> How are you and Al doing?


It's hard, we've been crying all day and hugging the pudding out of the other fluffs.. Al said it's hard to believe a 4 pound dog can leave such a big hole in your heart and such emptiness..
He is being cremated and we should bring him home tomorrow.
I'm glad he had yesterday with us.. all by himself, so "sisters" bugging him..
We gave him some of our sub sandwich, bad for him but figured, why not his time is short,let him enjoy it.
It was hard to watch him go and not be able to help him...
He's not suffering now and even though we can't hold him in our arms,we can always hold him in our hearts...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

When Rylee passed, we wrapped him up in a blanket and laid him back on the bed,between us and hugged and kissed him. We kept him there until the vet office opened and took him in to be cremated...
To most people that sounds crazy but we love him so much...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> When Rylee passed, we wrapped him up in a blanket and laid him back on the bed,between us and hugged and kissed him. We kept him there until the vet office opened and took him in to be cremated...
> To most people that sounds crazy but we love him so much...


No honey not at all. We did the exact same thing with Crisse. I wanted Darla and Fallon to know, see, smell and touch. Steve and I were sobbing. I held my girl in one of her favorite blankets from Marie, patting her, like always. Actually Steve cradled Crisse in his arms and took her to the Animal Hospital where Linda's Bonnie passed. I couldn't go with him I stayed with the girls. Poor guy just cried and cried. I remember saying to Steve to have them make sure Crisse was really gone. Something like that.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss Michelle....


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I read this on FB earlier and am crying again while reading it here. Rylee was so very loved and he knew it. What a wonderful thing that is! I know you are heartbroken. Sending hugs to your entire family.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Michelle, :sorry:

I was hoping that Rylee would make it.....:crying 2:

I didn't know much about his health issues, only lately I was reading that he was ill. 
How old was he? At what age did his health problems started?

Could you show us pictures of the little fluff and tell us a little bit about him I.e. where you got him, and how you decided to get him versa another fluff?

Just tell us some stories about him to revive his memory.

How many babies do you have now? And what ages? 

Looking forward to hear stories about sweet Rylee

:smcry::grouphug::crying::crying 2:



.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

KAG said:


> No honey not at all. We did the exact same thing with Crisse. I wanted Darla and Fallon to know, see, smell and touch. Steve and I were sobbing. I held my girl in one of her favorite blankets from Marie, patting her, like always. Actually Steve cradled Crisse in his arms and took her to the Animal Hospital where Linda's Bonnie passed. I couldn't go with him I stayed with the girls. Poor guy just cried and cried. I remember saying to Steve to have them make sure Crisse was really gone. Something like that.


We both kept checking him, our pulses were so strong in our hands we thought it was his pulse...We let the girl say good bye to Rylee..They gave him a couple sniffs after he was gone..
They actually gave him more kissies and sniffs when he first came home ,it was like they knew..


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Michelle i'm so sorry for the loss of your Rylee...RIP Sweet Boy! :heart:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Michelle, Iam so sorry for the loss of your sweet Rylee. You have been :grouphug::grouphug:through so much this past year.I hope you can take comfort in all the good times that you had with Rylee. You are such a good mommy.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry I meant to put the hugs at the end of the post.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> When Rylee passed, we wrapped him up in a blanket and laid him back on the bed,between us and hugged and kissed him. We kept him there until the vet office opened and took him in to be cremated...
> To most people that sounds crazy but we love him so much...


Not at all. That was a sweet and loving thing to do.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Michelle, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Michelle, I am so sorry. I read your beautiful story of Rylee's cross over to the rainbow bridge on FB and it brought tears to my eyes. What a wonder mom and dad...Your love for Rylee was palpable. RIP Rylee. You are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so very sorry. I wish I didn't, but I know your pain all too well. Sending many, many hugs.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Michelle, I am so sorry for the loss of sweet Rylee. He will be missed. Sending hugs and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> We both kept checking him, our pulses were so strong in our hands we thought it was his pulse...We let the girl say good bye to Rylee..They gave him a couple sniffs after he was gone..
> They actually gave him more kissies and sniffs when he first came home ,it was like they knew..


I have observed how animals respond to the change in form...when spirit leaves the body, and I think that they have a sense that the body without the spirit is not the friend they loved. I have a very hard time with accepting the time when spirit leaves the physical body. But somewhere, somehow, I do believe that spirit is eternal.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

michellerobison said:


> When Rylee passed, we wrapped him up in a blanket and laid him back on the bed,between us and hugged and kissed him. We kept him there until the vet office opened and took him in to be cremated...
> To most people that sounds crazy but we love him so much...


It only sounds to me like you were "crazy in love" with him . I understand ...my heart breaks for the two of you ...it was a Sweet Goodbye. :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Michelle I am so sorry for your loss. I would have done exactly what you did. I would have kept him close to me until I could bring his precious little body to the vets. I don't find what you did crazy at all but more like what many if not all of us would have done. I know too well the pain you are going through now. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Michelle, I'm so sorry to hear about Rylee.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Piccolina said:


> Michelle, :sorry:
> 
> I was hoping that Rylee would make it.....:crying 2:
> 
> ...


 Gosh I forgot
Rylee came to us with Bitsy as discarded breeders from a BYB.. Bitsy was Emily and Sasha's mommy. We got them from this BYB before we really knew what one was..Sasha and Emily's papa had died after getting loose and getting hit my a truck,so she got Rylee from a puppymill to use him for stud.. She kept them in the house ,but as soon as they weren't breedable, she passed them around to family who kept them in a barn.One day her kids called her and said they were going to get rid of them, put them to sleep due to ho much it would cost for medical..
The owner called me and asked if I could find them homes.. I went and got them, they were a mess.. We bathed them and got them vetted.. We fell in love, no way we'd give them up.. The lack of vet care and rotten teeth took their tole of Rylee most of all.. Being 4 pounds and badly bred and a mill dog, he had a hard start,but we had him 5.5 years....

We got Emily and Sasha after our Amy, our little black cocker spaniel died...
We'd kept in contact with the breeder over the years... good thing, as we ended up saving Bitsy and Rylee.

We got Amber 6 months after Emily and Sasha, saw her sick in a pet store and couple leave her..






































Amy










Rylee the day they ate Al's plant


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I am, so very sorry, Michelle. 
You are in my thoughts and prayers. Rylee will be missed terribly.
All our love,
Deb and Gang


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Thinking of Little Rylee. :crying:

:grouphug:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:grouphug:Beautiful pictures




*


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Michelle, I'm so sorry for your loss. Riley was in loving arms....


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Rylee was such a sweet angel. Loved the pictures.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Michelle, I'm so sorry for your loss. There is no protection from the grief we feel when we love so completely. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

sorry to hear about your loss, I can't even imagine what your going through.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It took me a while to be able to post pix of Rylee especially. But if I post him, he still lives on and gets to be loved by other too.. 
I think when we post our babies to share, they get to live on and be loved..


----------



## Calisi (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank You for sharing your Lovely Rylee with us, the photo are very nice.
Loss is always difficult, the pain dulls with each passing day and the love remains.


----------

